# [SOLVED] Icewind dale create new game



## SpawnofBhaal (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi my names Joel

and to give a bit of a background I have just passed Baldur's Gate TOB, but i also had troubles with installing this game and had to go through a very complicated process.

Anyway, I have recently successfully installed Icewind Dale, with the expansion. I attempted to also dowload all the latest patches but at first it said the links were broken. but eventually i got it working but only one would install and the others said they were already installed, so i thought that was good. 

However, now as I try to create a new game and play Icewind Dale for the first time It crashes immediately after I select to play a full game and press start. :4-dontkno

sorry for the long winded question.
but please help
Faithfull Sword Coaster...Joel Cooke


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Icewind dale create new game*

Hi.
Did Icewind Dale ever work for you on this computer before?
I ask because I was unable to get it to work on XP. It's just a very old game and has some compatability problems with newer OS's.

You can try and run the game in compatibility mode for Windows 98 or 95 and see if that works.


----------



## SpawnofBhaal (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Icewind dale create new game*

Thanks for the suggestion but...
when I attempt to run the game on a different compatibility the game doesn't run whatsoever. 

however, I recently reinstalled the game and I got it past the point of initiating the game, I created my character, and was about to start the game but it then said I have the wrong CD in, so... I changed to the CD required and then it crashed on me. So I then tried to do the sequence again with the correct CD and I then began having the same trouble as above. 

I will appreciate anymore help Tiber Septim or anyone else can give me.
thankyou.


----------



## SpawnofBhaal (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Icewind dale create new game*

no need for anymore help, all i need to do is just run it through administrator. I dont know why that helps but it works now. 

cheers


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Icewind dale create new game*

Glad to hear you got it fixed.
Perhaps I will try installing it on my Vista machine, it doesn't seem to like XP.


----------

